# Legacy of Kain: Dead Sun



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2015)

[youtube]IJqsjJ16EsI[/youtube]

A project Squenix apparently scrapped.

It was apparently going to take place in the same world as the LoK games did, so it wasn't a reboot.  However it was going to follow a different protagonist instead of Kain.  The plan there is admittedly a good one, if they follow Kains story they risk pissing people off with a shit game.  If they did a reboot they would piss off all the LoK fanbase for making the previous games effectively non-canon.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2015)

Enclave said:


> A project Squenix apparently scrapped.



Not gonna watch it.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2015)

Well I plan to watch it when I get home from work.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 23, 2015)

what a waste...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2015)

This is kinda old. We had news of this being canceled ever since that shitty MOBA was announced. The footage seems to be recent, though.

Doesn't look anything special, to be honest. It's a pretty harmless game since the designers were smart enough to stay away from the main plot and where it left off with Kain and the Elder God but still...meh. Human Revolution did the same thing with the Deus Ex series but better.

That said, the combat seems really similar to Spider Man 2 so while it might look shallow, it's probably lots of fun to cover so much ground with so little input. And  the shift attack where he holds a human or a soul and brings them over to the other realm making them disintegrate was an extremely cool and well executed idea.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is kinda old. We had news of this being canceled ever since that shitty MOBA was announced. The footage seems to be recent, though.
> 
> Doesn't look anything special, to be honest. It's a pretty harmless game since the designers were smart enough to stay away from the main plot and where it left off with Kain and the Elder God but still...meh. Human Revolution did the same thing with the Deus Ex series but better.
> 
> That said, the combat seems really similar to Spider Man 2 so while it might look shallow, it's probably lots of fun to cover so much ground with so little input. And  the shift attack where he holds a human or a soul and brings them over to the other realm making them disintegrate was an extremely cool and well executed idea.



Yeah, I didn't see the point in posting about it back when we only knew that it was a thing that ended up not being a thing.

Now that we have this footage though?  Seems like enough to warrant a thread.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2015)

To imagine that the game was produced to this extent - fully voiced cutscenes and everything - and then just... dropped.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Yeah, I didn't see the point in posting about it back when we only knew that it was a thing that ended up not being a thing.
> 
> Now that we have this footage though?  Seems like enough to warrant a thread.



True enough.

And hey, we stomached Blood Omen 2 and this seems to be more well designed, although the game seems to be stuck with 2 incredibly bland VA instead of the glorious man that is Simon Templeman.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is kinda old. We had news of this being canceled ever since that shitty MOBA was announced. The footage seems to be recent, though.
> 
> Doesn't look anything special, to be honest. It's a pretty harmless game since the designers were smart enough to stay away from the main plot and where it left off with Kain and the Elder God but still...meh. Human Revolution did the same thing with the Deus Ex series but better.
> 
> That said, the combat seems really similar to Spider Man 2 so while it might look shallow, it's probably lots of fun to cover so much ground with so little input. And  the shift attack where he holds a human or a soul and brings them over to the other realm making them disintegrate was an extremely cool and well executed idea.



nosgoth ist a moba jerk

its a Arena game, and for a mire itrs pretty good, since it was the original MP version of this game


also im looking the video, the animations are pretty fluid

and he looks like an perfect Hybrid of an wraith and a vampire, also the time-line appears to be after blood omen but FAAAAAAAR Before Nosgoth and Soul reaver, when the 1st vampire hunters started to pop up, and at the same time, beling to an alternate timeline(maybe the one formed after Defiance since soul reaver 2 and defiance screwed with the former events)




in fatc, he really looks like Janos Audron or a an ancient vampire


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2015)

>see title, become deliriously happy
>read contents, become enraged

negged


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2015)

Naruto said:


> >see title, become deliriously happy
> >read contents, become enraged
> 
> negged



It's ok, I would have negged Squenix if it was at all possible


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2015)

^

Well, not including "canceled" in the thread tile is kind of a shit move.

Considering he can pop in and out of the spectral realm at will, I'm assuming he's a pawn of the Elder God. This seems to take place long after Soul Reaver so this vampire/wraith or whatever the fuck he is, seems to have evolved to the point where he's similar to an ancient vampire.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Well, not including "canceled" in the thread tile is kind of a shit move.
> 
> Considering he can pop in and out of the spectral realm at will, I'm assuming he's a pawn of the Elder God. This seems to take place long after Soul Reaver so this vampire/wraith or whatever the fuck he is, seems to have evolved to the point where he's similar to an ancient vampire.



Well, have to have SOME fun don't I?

Anyways, I suspect this video probably got leaked by somebody on the dev team in hopes that it would get gamers up in arms wanting the game and thus convince Squenix to restart it.

Because I can't imagine Squenix management would approve releasing this video for a killed off project.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking at the footage again, the biggest problem I can say this game has is that it doesn't resemble the LoK universe in the slightest. It looks generic fantasy in every way, which is a pretty big problem in Nosgoth so, no surprises there.

You know what would kick ass? The art team of LoS 2 working on the visuals for a LoK game.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Looking at the footage again, the biggest problem I can say this game has is that it doesn't resemble the LoK universe in the slightest. It looks generic fantasy in every way, which is a pretty big problem in Nosgoth so, no surprises there.
> 
> You know what would kick ass? The art team of LoS 2 working on the visuals for a LoK game.



Or just get Amy Hennig to be creative director and lead writer for the game, that'd work just as well.  However EA has their mitts on her now


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 23, 2015)

the game itself its not trully cancelled, its UE3, you can easily port all assets from UE3 to UE4

i keep saying, they didn't want to bet on Lok Because of

1- Shadow of mordor and Arkham Games
2- Darksiders had his share on this, after all Death was a homage to Raziel
3- Assassins Creed
4- Raider Reboot with the whinny lara that hates Tombs and Archeology
5- Square eunuchs without money

Also Everyone is Loving Nosgoth, Even the old fanboys, the ones who are bitching are the haters who never played or trouched the game, because their 1st thought is basically a p2w game/Lol or Dota and etc.

and the game inst pay to win, for a Arena 5x5 game the game feels like a Real LoK MP game


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)

>Arena game
>Not a MOBA

Okay.

Anyways...


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 23, 2015)

says the asshole who defends Raider reboot with a Lara that hates TOMBS


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> the game itself its not trully cancelled, its UE3, you can easily port all assets from UE3 to UE4
> 
> i keep saying, they didn't want to bet on Lok Because of
> 
> ...



Nosgoth is an entertaining game but it most definitely doesn't fit in the Legacy of Kain universe.  The art direction is all wrong, the character designs are wrong.  They just used LoK as an excuse for a team arena shooter between humans and vampires.  Hell, the game doesn't even have a storyline!

I honestly would think higher of the game if it didn't link itself to LoK.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> the game itself its not trully cancelled, its UE3, you can easily port all assets from UE3 to UE4
> 
> i keep saying, they didn't want to bet on Lok Because of
> 
> ...



This is a dumb post of legendary status, even for you. "Square Enix without money." Yeah. Okay.

Second, the game is 4v4. Not 5v5.

It doesn't "feel like a real LoK MP" because LoK never focused on the human aspect from a player standpoint. It was about the vampire lore. The most impressive aspect of LoK was the _writing_ from Amy Hennig, which is missing in this.

And just because they say "Oh, we TOTALLY aren't pay to win!" in their FAQ doesn't make it true. They use the same sort of tactics that many other pay to win titles do. They claim not wanting to penalize people that don't spend money, however they do the idiotic thing where you can use in-game money to buy a temporary ability or permanent, however the cost of permanent abilities are inanely high.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> says the asshole who defends Raider reboot with a Lara that hates TOMBS



I'm sorry that the concept of character depth offends you, but that's not stopping you from jerking off to triangle tits on a Mary Sue.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 23, 2015)

Lamentable and you share the same name


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Well, not including "canceled" in the thread tile is kind of a shit move.
> 
> Considering he can pop in and out of the spectral realm at will, I'm assuming he's a pawn of the Elder God. This seems to take place long after Soul Reaver so this vampire/wraith or whatever the fuck he is, seems to have evolved to the point where he's similar to an ancient vampire.



Long after soul reaver?  With all the back and forwards that happened in the games since soul reaver is anything that happened in soul reaver even part of the timeline anymore?   (I actually mean in the games lore did we as either Raziel or Kane not mess up the timelines so much that previous games timelines are now void)


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok, watching the video, about 20 min in right now.  I'm thinking we dodged a bullet for sure.

The art direction in this is all wrong, the voice acting is nowhere near good enough.  The fact that the main character is a soul eater doesn't fit with continuity at all.  I could go on but ugh.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> says the asshole who defends Raider reboot with a Lara that hates TOMBS



You mean the lara that goes on and on about archaeology and stuff? Who'd stop her murderkilling of everything to comment on artifacts? Who has more archaeology based information than all of the previous Tomb Raiders combined?

New TR may hate puzzles, and that's only compared to the original 4 cause boy legends and underworld weren't awe inspiring.

But Lara and Archaeology have never been tighter.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2015)

And the puzzle bit is being fixed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Long after soul reaver?  With all the back and forwards that happened in the games since soul reaver is anything that happened in soul reaver even part of the timeline anymore?   (I actually mean in the games lore did we as either Raziel or Kane not mess up the timelines so much that previous games timelines are now void)



Well, I thought it was somewhere along the original Blood Omen, seeing as Nosgoth is healthy green and actually has regular human civilization and stuff but according to the video, it's in the far future, long after Soul Reaver. So we need to assume that Nosgoth somehow healed itself despite the Pillars still being fucked, vampires stopped degenerating into horrible, mindless monsters that ate everything in sight and Kain did jack shit after getting the true Reaver.

It's...just not that good. I can't write for shit but even I could cook up something more believable than this. This series just can't catch a break, I'm personally more bummed at the cancellation of  The Dark Prophecy, it would feature segments of Kain from the far future and Kain between his old Defiance/Soul Reaver form and nobleman from Blood Omen 1/2 form, where he was mid evolution. It was supposed to die up the loose ends and resolve the whole thing with Kain sneaking the purified Soul Reaver into Avernus cathedral for his younger self to find. I think Amy jumped ship after this one.


----------

